# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Với những bạn chưa từng đến Campuchia hãy tìm hiểu về đất nước này một chút nhé! Campuchia tuy còn nghèo nhưng vẫn đang nỗ lực phát triển và ở những địa điểm du lịch, nó vẫn có những đáp ứng cho đủ mọi nhu cầu của các bạn từ thấp tới cao. Dưới đây là một số những khách sạn/resort 5 sao trong số rất nhiều khách sạn 5 sao của Campuchia  :Wink: 

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Nagaworld, Phnom Penh*

Giá: từ 99 - 199 USD

Những ai biết nhiều về Campuchia thường sẽ nhớ tới các tên này. Một trong những khách sạn lớn nổi tiếng ở Campuchia, nơi vừa diễn ra chương trình Pari By Night vào tháng 12 vừa qua, luôn nhộn nhịp khách du lịch đến tham quan, chơi casino hay khách lưu trú

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Independence, Sihanouk Ville*

Giá từ 110-130 USD

Tọa lạc ngay khu đồi nhỏ của bãi biển Independence, khách sạn rất rộng với khuôn viên thóang mát và có nguyên một bãi biển riêng rất đẹp. Bãi Indenpence vẫn còn hoang sơ, rất ít khách du lịch, quán bar, nhà hàng. Đôi khi ngay cả vào mùa du lịch cao điểm bạn chỉ thấy mình và bạn bè sở hữu cả một bãi biển riêng tuyệt đẹp  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Sokha Beach Resort, Sihanouk Ville*

Giá từ 200-750 USD

Được đánh giá là resort 5 sao được yêu thích nhất ở Campuchia, nằm ngay trên bãi biển Sokha ở thành phố biển Sihanouk ville, một bãi biển còn hoang sơ và gần như là không có khách sạn, nhà nghỉ nào ở đó. Đây cũng là bãi biển đẹp nhất trong các bãi biển ở Sihanouk Ville. Một đêm ở đây còn gì bằng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Raffles Grand Hotel d'Angkor, Siem Riep*

Giá từ 365 - 835 USD

Khách sạn 5 sao tại Siem Reap với một hồ bơi lớn và bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn tuyệt vời vào mỗi buổi sáng tại Raffles. Tất nhiên bạn sẽ được phục vụ từ những dịch vụ 5 sao rồi  :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*CÁC LOẠI HÌNH KHÁCH SẠN KHÁC Ở CAMPUCHIA*

Ngoài các khách sạn thông thường mà Didau giới thiệu, thì ở Campuchia còn có những loại hình lưu trú khác. Cũng được coi là khách sạn/nhà nghỉ nhưng chúng có vài điểm khác biệt đặc trưng. Nếu bạn thường xuyên đi du lịch, đặt biệt là đi du lịch theo kiểu ba-lô thì có thể đã rất am hiểu về những loại hình lưu trú này. Nhưng cũng có thể các bạn đã từng ở một nơi như vậy, hoặc chưa biết thì cùng Didau tìm hiểu nhé! 

*B & B*

Là từ viết tắt Bed & Breakfast. Cũng được coi như là khách sạn hay nhà nghỉ, nhưng loại hình B&B thông thường là nhà riêng do chủ nhà mở ra kinh doanh với số lượng phòng ít. Khách đến trọ chân ở đây được xem như là nhà của mình, được ăn sáng cùng gia đình chủ nhà,... Loại hình này rất đặc trưng và phổ biến ở Châu Âu, ở Campuchia cũng có loại hình này nhưng không đặc trưng. Những nơi này sẽ luôn làm bạn hài lòng, chò dù ngân sách của bạn có hạn hẹp hay thỏai mái đi chăng nữa  :Smile: . Loại hình B&B phổ biến nhất là ở Siem Riep. 

*Hostel/Dorm*

Thường được gọi là khách sạn của khách balô. Là một phòng tập thể, giường ngủ thường là giường tầng theo kiểu ký túc xá. Mọi người chia sẻ phòng ngủ, nhà vệ sinh, đôi khi là nhà bếp nữa. Đây là loại hình rất được ưu chuộng khi bạn đang đi du lịch với ngân sách khá hạn hẹn. Loại hình này bạn có thể tìm thấy ở Siem Riep, Sihanoukville 



*Tree house*

Là những nơi được xây dựng gồm rất nhiều những căn nhà/phòng nhỏ bằng gỗ bên cạnh hay trên thân cây. Thường được xây dựng ở những khu đồi, núi có nhiều cây xanh và theo kiểu thân thiện với môi trường. Hầu hết điện sử dụng bằng năng lượng mặt trời. Thiết kế cẩn thận để lấy ánh sáng, gió và không phá vỡ môi trường sinh thái chung quanh.

----------

